# LGD Killed Lamb - What to do now?



## Ewe2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Im heart broken our LGD pup accidentally killed our lamb..what do we do now? Will he do it again? It was a very sick lamb


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2014)

@Southern by choice would be a good one to ask.


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not an authority on LGDs but you state that he is a pup @Ewe2 so as I understand it accidents at that stage can and do happen.  I'm sure some of our more experienced members will be along shortly with some advice for you.... @Southern by choice 

I'm sorry that you've lost your lamb.  BTW - I've moved your post to it's own thread where it will get the attention that it deserves.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 14, 2014)

I am so sorry for you lamb loss. 

You said your pup accidentally killed the lamb. Would you please elaborate on what you mean... the how and way etc.
How old is the LGD pup and what breed? Weight is also a good bit of info.
How old was the lamb?
You said the lamb was sick... what was going on with the lamb?

This helps in determining the course of action and what the circumstances were.

Also I noticed this is your first post. Welcome, sorry it has to be for sad circumstances.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't want to hijack the post, but I've got a question for you Southern.  Many years ago the first LGD I owned did something that totally took DH and I by surprise.  Our Pilgrim goose hatched a few eggs and one of the babies was deformed - club footed sort of.  He never could really keep up with the others even though he tried.  When he couldn't follow the rest of the flock he would sit down and cry (honk I guess).  One day DH and I were walking out to pick him up and Nellie (pyr) was walking ahead of us.  She walked up to the little guy, took a quick sniff and dispatched him with a quick bite to the head/neck and kept on walking.  She showed NO predator behavior, no shaking or 'playing' with the body... just culled him and kept on walking.  This same dog would let baby chickens cuddle up under her fur...never showed any aggressive behavior to another animal before that or after.   I did some reading and saw an article that said that some LGD's want no sick/injured animals around because they draw predators.  Just wondered your take on that?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 16, 2014)

@frustratedearthmother  yes this does happen. I don't have the time right now to expand on this but would really like to at some point. I am in my BUSY season right now and haven't had much time on the forum.


----------



## Pips (Mar 25, 2014)

More information would be great.  Did the dog try and eat it afterwards?  Some dogs will kill the sick in the herd strangely especially the more ancient breeds when they are in teenage years.   I have heard of a Tibetan killing the very old and sick sheep and eating them afterwards but would leave the rest alone and protect them as normal.  Although i think it is rare enough you should consider other issues.  Is he a chaser?  Do you feed him raw diet or carcasses?  What breed?  How long as he known the herd in question?  Was he brought up in the field or in the house first?  Did you spend a few weeks with him integrating him into the herd?  Has he shown any aggression to family, friends or the herd before?  Why do you say it was accidental (this is almost impossible, even if you let them play with the herd) ?


----------



## Petty (Mar 27, 2014)

It was an accident right? We'll like to know how it happen - whether during play or not. I have a dog that trampled 3 chicks to death in a play.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Much more information would be good!

Breed of dog-
Age of dog-
Age of lamb-
Movement of lamb, how sick, how active...-
Dog characteristics (playful, jumpy, chase thing)-
Dog diet (raw meat, 'scraps' of animals)-
How long has the dog been around herd animals-
Was the lamb flighty or playful with dogs-
Weight of dog-
Weight of lamb-
Has the dog killed anything before-
How long have you had or known the dog-
Did he eat the lamb-
Was the dog just playing-
What did the dog seem like afterward (playful, knew he was in trouble, excited...?)-


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh so sorry for the loss of your lamb.       Going to follow this thread.


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2014)

@Ewe2 - Can you provide the requested information so that we may help you try to figure out what may have happened?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2014)

Ewe2 cosulted via email. I do not feel comfortable relaying private info. Hence the lack of comentary.


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2014)

Very well.  Then I am closing this thread.


----------

